# So very tempted to install a back up camera for the RNS-E...it seems so simple



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

When someone else writes a nice DIY, complete with part numbers and pictures, and has tested it, it makes it that much more tempting. 
Someone do this mod already! I'd rather spend money on this instead of a parktronic retrofit.
http://audiforum.us/installati....html


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: So very tempted to install a back up camera for the RNS-E...it seems so simple (audibmi)*

oooh that is fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: So very tempted to install a back up camera for the RNS-E...it seems so simple (mack73)*

pretty sure that does not work on the us model units


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: So very tempted to install a back up camera for the RNS-E...it seems so simple (vwracin86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwracin86* »_pretty sure that does not work on the us model units

You could be correct that it may only work with the euro software. 
Keep in mind that the R8 in the US uses the same RNS-E navigation plus unit as the A3 (with a different faceplate) and it has a back up camera, so it certaintly has the capability.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: So very tempted to install a back up camera for the RNS-E...it seems so simple (audibmi)*

damn that is sick.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It is possible.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: So very tempted to install a back up camera for the RNS-E...it seems so simple (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_When someone else writes a nice DIY, complete with part numbers and pictures, and has tested it, it makes it that much more tempting. 
Someone do this mod already! I'd rather spend money on this instead of a parktronic retrofit.
http://audiforum.us/installati....html
do it!!
I have it on my A4 and it is the shiznit


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Very nice! I think out of anyone that would've tried this mod, would've been ^^^ but since no more A3, our hopes are lost


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Is there a replacement handle for our cars that has the backup camera intergrated?


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Price works out to about $600 excluding shipping for all parts*

Maybe cheaper if you have a dealer connection for the Audi OEM parts. I source the price from Kufatec and genuinevwaudiparts. The VAT discount compared to the exhange rate is pretty much a wash, so the quoted euro price is pretty much the US price.

Kufatec
35542 - Wiring harness for IMA Audi RNS E "Basic" / "Basic-Plus" 29.00 Eur
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html
35676 - Wiring IMA auto switch Rear View Cam Audi RNS-E 2.99 Eur
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/adv...8&y=6

35538 - IMA Integrated Multimedia Adapter mit Steuerung "Basic-Plus" 189.99 Eur
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html
36136 - connection kit original rear view camera VAG to IMA 39.00 Eur
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html

Audi (http://genuinevwaudiparts.com)
4L0 980 551 - Rear View Camera
$216.49
4L0 827 574 3FZ - Door handle
$107.23

4L0 980 553 - Camera retaining clip
$5.95
N 909 159 01 - Tapping Screw
$0.24


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Price works out to about $600 excluding shipping for all parts (audibmi)*

its really hard for dealerships to get euro parts. unless you have the right etka you cant even get the right part numbers. i always tried to get euro stuff when i had my A3... and shipping is a huge fee when you order 1 to 2 things at a time. most of the time its cheaper to go though those other places. that is unless its somthing that another car uses here in the states


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*

GB + Group Install!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaliAudi* »_GB + Group Install!!!!


GB - yes. Group install - videoconference.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Here's another person... http://www.audizine.com/forum/...08276
We just need to find out if the handle works for the A3....


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I'm quite impressed with the clarity of the rear view camera based on Avanteix's install. Anyone that has upgraded to the 260 software (2009 DVD) that enables AUX will need to force a downgrade to a lower software index in order to enable video again.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Here's another person... http://www.audizine.com/forum/...08276
We just need to find out if the handle works for the A3....

I think it does . . . the only difference in the part number between A4 and A3 are the first three digits/letter which is usually just a model designation. 
Dave


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

nm


_Modified by Audi'sRevenge at 4:14 PM 2/23/2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi'sRevenge)*

I've a source for euro parts now that VagParts is gone. : pour out








If anyone wants me to look into this LMK. Not following this closely so IM me once you've got it 100% figured out.


_Modified by drew138 at 4:55 PM 2/23/2009_


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I've a source for euro parts now that VagParts is gone. : pour out








If anyone wants me to look into this LMK. Not following this closely so IM me once you've got it 100% figured out.

_Modified by drew138 at 4:55 PM 2/23/2009_

The only euro parts required for this mod are from Kufatec and they are the only suppliers for the proprietory IMA adapters. All the Audi listed parts are available here. What we really need is hook up locally (ie. United States), and a group by from Kufatec to save on shipping.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*reverse camera in an a3 appears to work*

Looks like the reverse camera has been successfully installed in an A3. We have hope!
http://audiforum.us/multimedia...57735










_Modified by audibmi at 9:21 PM 2/25/2009_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: reverse camera in an a3 appears to work (audibmi)*

It would be nice to have one but that's just too pricy...
Our cars are short anyway... I'd rather prefer to have our side mirrors to automatically dip down when in reverse gear for parking aid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_Looks like the reverse camera has been successfully installed in an A3. We have hope!
http://audiforum.us/multimedia...57735


Good find! Now time to find money...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: reverse camera in an a3 appears to work (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_Looks like the reverse camera has been successfully installed in an A3. We have hope!
http://audiforum.us/multimedia...57735
_Modified by audibmi at 9:21 PM 2/25/2009_
Now they just have to get the car trajectory lines to overlay the camera's video image.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: reverse camera in an a3 appears to work (audibmi)*

The Q7 part does indeed fit the A3 hatch. 

"Those parts are used in Q7... BUT they can be used in A3 also...
I bought part 4L0 827 574 3F2 - Door handle just to test, and it fit quit well."
http://audiforum.us/wanted/935...59255


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: reverse camera in an a3 appears to work (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_It would be nice to have one but that's just too pricy...

I agree. Though if the handle could be had for a bit less (say $60-$70 instead of $110), I'd be tempted to get one and put a ~$100 aftermarket camera in there








It looks like with the handle, you're paying for the license plate lights along with the electronic membrane/release as well, which probably adds to the cost. Since it comes from a Q7 I wonder if it would be any cheaper to get one off a wrecked one?


----------



## maars (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: So very tempted to install a back up camera for the RNS-E...it seems so simple (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_When someone else writes a nice DIY, complete with part numbers and pictures, and has tested it, it makes it that much more tempting. 
Someone do this mod already! I'd rather spend money on this instead of a parktronic retrofit.
http://audiforum.us/installati....html

I've just bought those very parts to fit to my A3 8P...will keep you posted!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive been trying to figure out how to run the wire from the hatch into the car...
The wires in the a3 hatch go through the black plastic "bars" that hold the trunk up...
Not sure how to feed the wires through that thing... any ideas?
also, anybody know what wire to tap in the trunk hatch to get a 12v power source for the camera (aftermarket)



_Modified by Presns3 at 4:50 PM 3/31/2009_


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_Ive been trying to figure out how to run the wire from the hatch into the car...

The wires in the a3 hatch go through the black plastic "bars" that hold the trunk up...
Not sure how to feed the wires through that thing... any ideas?[/qutoe]
You might need some kind of snake thingy to push it through? No luck following the factory wiring through there?

_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_also, anybody know what wire to tap in the trunk hatch to get a 12v power source for the camera (aftermarket)

Should be easy enough to use the +B from the power outlet (lighter socket) in the hatch, no?


----------

